# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  even voorstellen

## robin026

hoi ik ben robin uit arnhem geb 1957 en sonds 4 jaar mezelf aan het ontdekken/zoals nu het geval is: in kontakt gegaan met huisarts over mijn anders zijn en dat ik half om wil qua vormen van een vrouw/ alwel in een lat relatie na 2 getrouwde relaties gehad te hebben. maar ik ga op mijn gevoel en leef mijn leven
groetje robin

----------

